# any metalheads out there?



## phr33k (Mar 14, 2006)

hey, 

k so.. i'm 19 years old, just looking to talk to people that are really into metal. 

well with SA i don't know anyone in my area that likes metal and it's hard for me to meet new people so at least i'd like to be able to talk to someone that is really into metal, not just casually but really loves the genre. I'd be cool to discuss bands, and all the sub genres of it. 

I'm mostly into black metal/death metal, but i'll listen to anything from the genre except metalcore/nu metal.

so... pm me with your msn or aim if you're interested.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I love metal!!!! 
Do you use yahoo?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I also like some metal. feel free to pm me if anyone would like.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I love metal too...


----------



## bobomilano (Mar 28, 2006)

I live for metal and real hardcore old and some newer ****e. :nw


----------



## Letsplaywar (Mar 3, 2007)

.


----------



## rommelvon (Dec 3, 2006)

I love Metal, from my fav Iron Maiden, to slayer, old metallica, iced earth, black sun, pantera (rip dimebag)...love old punks also, pistols, GG Allin, Black Flag,


----------



## jjyiss (May 6, 2006)

metal head here myself. my fave metal band is megadeth, but my fave sub genre is gothic metal, bands such as within temptation, charon, darkwell, epica, leaves eyes, satyrian, elis, lacrimosa, tristania, herjalf, lacuna coil, artrosis, dreamside, after forever, beseech.


----------



## custard25 (Feb 19, 2007)

me too, my favorite bands are Korn, Metallica, and Rammstein


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Man, I love metal too. My favourites are iron, steel, tin is okay but gets rusty quickly, also titanium. Anyone like rock? I love limestone and granite. Concrete is so passe.


----------



## ghostbutterflies (Mar 21, 2007)

I listen to a lot of black metal and viking metal. Anybody here who like metal can add me on MSN: [email protected]

PLEASE, no Korn or Slipknot or metalcore/nu-metal crap.


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

Here here!

Some of my favorites: The Ruins of Beverast, Ohtar and the classics of Morbid Angel, Atheist, Sacramentum, Slayer, and Venom's "black metal"

If you like at least 6 out of the 7 listed above and know of many more great bands that I may not know of, email me at: [email protected]


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Metal is amazing... :nw I'm very new to it though... :um ATM I really like Agathodaimon, Blind Guardian, Blinded By Faith, Flametal, Kamelot, Månegarm, Sentenced, Shade Empire, Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, Turisas, Wintersun, Zenobia etc... always like to hear more...

just wanted to weigh in and say that. :hide


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

UGH i hate kamelot! Listen to nevermore instead :yes


----------



## phr33k (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: re: any metalheads out there?*



eagleheart said:


> Metal is amazing... :nw I'm very new to it though... :um ATM I really like Agathodaimon, Blind Guardian, Blinded By Faith, Flametal, Kamelot, Månegarm, Sentenced, Shade Empire, Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, Turisas, Wintersun, Zenobia etc... always like to hear more...
> 
> just wanted to weigh in and say that. :hide


wintersun is amazing. Nice taste in metal


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Ex-Metalhead here...  

I know how elitist Metalheads are so here's my "kvlt" list of bands: 

Burzum, Nokturnal Mortum, Rotting Christ, In Flames (old), Dark Tranquillity (old), Kalmah, Children of Bodom, Novembre, Mercenary, Hypocrisy, Opeth, Nonexist, At The Gates, Amon Amarth, Quo Vadis, etc etc.

I still do like Metal, but after 6 years of the same old crap, I've moved on. I threw away all of my black band shirts, boots and camo gear. I only listen to Metal occasionally when I need inspiration for intricate guitar riffs. Now I'm into METALCORE & HARDCORE! That's right hoes! And I've always been a Nu-Metal fan! Adema kick ***!

All you haters need a :hug 

:lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

oceanchief said:


> Man, I love metal too. My favourites are iron, steel, tin is okay but gets rusty quickly, also titanium. Anyone like rock? I love limestone and granite. Concrete is so passe.


I lol'd.


----------



## Jeg479 (Jun 1, 2007)

Metalhead here also. Listening to music is my number one hobby and about 80% of it is metal. It is the one genre of music I have always identified with the most for some reason. 

NP: Enslaved - Ruun


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my drill sargeant said im a meathead


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I usually listen to Old/new metallica, Megadeth, korn, nightwish, queen, Rata blanca, Nirvana, along with soft rock, classical and spanish music...so i'm not 100% metal/rock. Its fun to explore other music genres too

check this video of Rata Blanca(rock band). you'll defenately like it!


----------



## bobomilano (Mar 28, 2006)

mostly nyhc.Agnostic Front,Murphy's Law,Warzone,NRSV,2 man advantage-Boston Hardcore is great also(the mighty Blood for Blood and Death before Dishonor-Alltime favorite is Bad Brains.Too many band to name-bobby Oi


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Lifetime metalhead. DARKTHRONE, BLASPHEMY, DEATH STRIKE, VULCANO, AUDIOPAIN...too much else to mention.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I like hair-metal or pop-metal best, even though I'd get laughed at if I admitted to it, but I'm open-minded enough to listen to any sub-genre of metal. I also enjoy speed and thrash, a la Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Slayer, etc...

I'm probably the only person on the planet who can listen to Winger one minute, and Slayer the next, and enjoy them both.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I used to listen strictly to metal (black, death, thrash, you name it) but I kinda branched out into other stuff in the past few years. I still listen to metal, but not nearly as much as I used to. Mostly death metal these days, if I'm going to listen anything metal. It's some corny **** but I like it. :b


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to be a metalhead. In high school I listened to Dimmu Borgir and Cradle of Filth a lot. Do people still listen to that stuff? Anyway, I these days I actually own non-black clothing and listen to other forms of music. Still love a lot of the metal tho... Pantera!


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

I remember when I was with a metalhead - the one who introduced me to metal... and once he said to me, "Did you ever hear a cat sing?" and started playing a Cradle of Filth song - I wish I knew what it was called. We cracked up, and then at one part he said, "As someone said, it sounds like a cat getting hit by a bus!" He replayed that part once or twice, and we laughed our fool heads off. :lol


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: re: any metalheads out there?*



eagleheart said:


> I remember when I was with a metalhead - the one who introduced me to metal... and once he said to me, "Did you ever hear a cat sing?" and started playing a Cradle of Filth song - I wish I knew what it was called. We cracked up, and then at one part he said, "As someone said, it sounds like a cat getting hit by a bus!" He replayed that part once or twice, and we laughed our fool heads off. :lol


 Yeah, no kidding huh? Dani Filth's voice has a... different sound. To say the least, lol.


----------



## existenz (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this old thread because I am obsessed with metal, of the black/death variety.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

salo said:


> I'm resurrecting this old thread because I am obsessed with metal, of the black/death variety.


I just checked wikipedia to be certain of how they definie it:



> Death metal vocals are often guttural roars, grunts, snarls, and low gurgles colloquially called death grunts or death growls. The style is sometimes referred to as Cookie Monster vocals, tongue-in-cheek, because of the similarity with the popular Sesame Street character of the same name.[19][20] Although often criticized, death growls serve the aesthetic purpose of matching death metal's violent or bleak lyrical content.


----------

